# clearance to combustables on a frontier stove. and do back heat shields work



## dinomite (May 25, 2011)

Hello. new to the site, but i still have a question for you guys. i have recently purchased a 1980 Frontier wood stove. i need to know what the clearance to combustables is for it. it has the tag but it says 49 inches from the back of the stove to the wall. that seams excessive. if this is the case i have heard that i can build a back shield of some material that will allow me to move the stove to half that distance. not sure if that is true. i trust the person that is telling me that though. i have 1/8 inch stainless plates that i was going to make it out of if that is the case.
Also the bottom of the stove has a plate on it to reduce the distance on the bottom i assume, i am wandering if i can just do some sort of durrock and then a layer of tile and use that for the harth. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## begreen (May 25, 2011)

Welcome Donn. 48" is pretty huge. Usually it's 36" from the rear for this vintage stove. Can you post a picture of the plate and of the stove? 

The rear clearance can be reduced by 2/3ds with a proper, ventilated, non-combustible wall shield. A stainless steel sheet would work fine as long as it is held off the wall with at least 1" non-combustible sleeves and has a 1" air gap at the top and bottom. 
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/stove_wall_clear

Is there any spec for the hearth on the back plate? Given the potential heat output of this stove I'd make the hearth insulation more robust. If this is on a combustible floor, shoot for at least R=1, which would take a build up of a layer of micore or mineral board under the layer of durock, or if that is not available, a build up of 4 layers of durock. 
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/hearth_design


----------



## dinomite (May 25, 2011)

I should have mentioned that someone has also already put a clearance on the wall of around an inch and a half the whole way up the wall and left 2 inches off the floor. the only problem with this is the fact that they made it out of regular drywall. i know that it isnt considered fire rated but it has to help


----------



## begreen (May 25, 2011)

The paper on the drywall is combustible and not approved as a wall shield.


----------



## Fsappo (May 25, 2011)

are you sure it is drywall and not wonderboard or some cement board?


----------



## dinomite (May 25, 2011)

Pretty sure but i will try to get some photos of it from the back side with my phone. i will hopefully have some pics for everyone tomorrow


----------

